# RG146 & CFA Level 1



## Fenrir83 (1 February 2011)

Hi !

I passed CFA Level 1 and I noticed you can take a complementary exam to get the RG146.
What is exactly the RG146 ? How useful is it to get a job in finance ? (what kind of jobs ?)
Are there any job whiche require to have a RG146 ? (which one ?)
Thanks in advance


----------



## explosiveanthony (1 February 2011)

Fenrir83 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I passed CFA Level 1 and I noticed you can take a complementary exam to get the RG146.
> What is exactly the RG146 ? How useful is it to get a job in finance ? (what kind of jobs ?)
> ...




Hi Fenrir83 
Please excuse my ignorance but I haven't heard much about the CFA. what is it? and is it any good? 
RG146 is used in financial planning. It's the minimum training requirements for giving general advice.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## c-unit (1 February 2011)

Fenrir83 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I passed CFA Level 1 and I noticed you can take a complementary exam to get the RG146.
> What is exactly the RG146 ? How useful is it to get a job in finance ? (what kind of jobs ?)
> ...




Hi Fenrir. I'm doing the CFA lvl now (exam in June). Any hints/tips you can give me on preparation? I'm not using any of those Schweser style notes, just using the raw CFAI books and just going through them one by one.

How'd you prepare in the last month before the exam? Just smashing out questions no doubt?


----------



## Fenrir83 (1 February 2011)

c-unit said:


> Hi Fenrir. I'm doing the CFA lvl now (exam in June). Any hints/tips you can give me on preparation? I'm not using any of those Schweser style notes, just using the raw CFAI books and just going through them one by one.
> 
> How'd you prepare in the last month before the exam? Just smashing out questions no doubt?




Hi, you should check this out : http://www.analystforum.com/phorums/list.php?11
I think it depends mainly on your background. On Analyst forum people advise to use CFA Institute text books. I used Schweser to save time. I really believe Schweser study notes are enought for level 1 but you have to do the End Of Chapter (EOC) questions from CFA Institute books

Last month should be all about Mock Exam and rewiewing weak points.



explosiveanthony said:


> Hi Fenrir83
> Please excuse my ignorance but I haven't heard much about the CFA. what is it? and is it any good?
> RG146 is used in financial planning. It's the minimum training requirements for giving general advice.
> 
> ...




CFA is very good and very demanding (3 Level, 300 hours of self studying each level).

I would be happy to write about my experience of CFA Level 1 but if you want so it would be nice to create a new thread please. I would like to use this thread to talk about RG146 

Do people need (legal obligation?) to hold a RG146 to work on Australian Financial markets ?


----------



## c-unit (1 February 2011)

Fenrir83 said:


> Hi, you should check this out : http://www.analystforum.com/phorums/list.php?11
> I think it depends mainly on your background. On Analyst forum people advise to use CFA Institute text books. I used Schweser to save time. I really believe Schweser study notes are enought for level 1 but you have to do the End Of Chapter (EOC) questions from CFA Institute books
> 
> Last month should be all about Mock Exam and rewiewing weak points.
> ...




Thanks for the tips.

What kind of work are you talking? If you want to be a banker, equity analyst, trader, broker, portfolio manager etc then no formal training or qualifications are needed for compliance/legal purposes. Some oil and gas equity analysts are ex-geologists with no real finance background. Qualifications like CFA will help, though. 

I think if you want to be a financial planner though, then to give advice to clients you need some kind of compliance training (which may be the RG146 you are talking about). But that is kind of like being an accountant with your own clients, you do need to be a CPA I think.

But generally with finance, nothing formal is a legally required, no.


----------



## IB12 (2 February 2011)

CFA is good for job hunting purposes, but it doesn't necessarily guarantee success. 
In fact it can hinder success b/c  you spend all your time and energy on your studies as opposed to succeeding at your job. 
If you're a banker your time is much to used up to be able to get a CFA.


----------



## Fenrir83 (2 February 2011)

c-unit said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> What kind of work are you talking? If you want to be a banker, equity analyst, trader, broker, portfolio manager etc then no formal training or qualifications are needed for compliance/legal purposes. Some oil and gas equity analysts are ex-geologists with no real finance background. Qualifications like CFA will help, though.
> 
> ...




If you want some notes from CFA Level 1, send me a private message with your email. Notes have been made by a guy who passed the exam in Dec 10. I havent used it but this guy is serious and it may help you.



c-unit said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> What kind of work are you talking?




I am talking about trading, brokerage, equity research...
So there is no such thing as FSA Exam (UK) or Series (US) to be allowed to work as a trader in Australia ?


----------



## c-unit (2 February 2011)

Fenrir83 said:


> I am talking about trading, brokerage, equity research...
> So there is no such thing as FSA Exam (UK) or Series (US) to be allowed to work as a trader in Australia ?




Nope.


----------



## Junior (2 February 2011)

Fenrir83 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I passed CFA Level 1 and I noticed you can take a complementary exam to get the RG146.
> What is exactly the RG146 ? How useful is it to get a job in finance ? (what kind of jobs ?)
> ...




RG146 is a requirement in order to give financial advice.


----------

